# Update on last page....,



## Lh8609

Had 97% guesses for one gender so far. Find out the sex on 31st, please can you guess?

Thanks x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Lh8609

Bump x


----------



## rachlou

I would say boy but very new to this x


----------



## Lh8609

Thanks chick. Can't remember if I posted on urs earlier but I remember looking at it n think ur havin a girl x


----------



## Cloe

I would say :pink:


----------



## Lh8609

Thanks x


----------



## capegirl7

Boy


----------



## Lh8609

Thanks capegirl


----------



## mummy to 2

I reckon girlie


----------



## Lh8609

Thanks x


----------



## Lh8609

Bumping for last minute guesses gender scan on sat x


----------



## Lady333

I think girl x


----------



## Lh8609

Thanks x I'm reeeeeally hoping for a boy fx it's just a late riser! X


----------



## Lucy3

I'm going :blue:

definitely looks like a riser! :thumbup:


----------



## Lh8609

Thanks hun x


----------



## Lh8609

48 hours to go!!


----------



## LoolaBear

looks like a boy to me as the nub is slightly higher than parrallel with the spine which is generally the highest angle for the nub to indicate a girl. anything higher it gerenally indicates a boy.

so my guess is :blue:


----------



## Lh8609

Loving the blue guesses thanks! X


----------



## Lh8609

24 hours to go!!


----------



## Sunshine.

I'm going to guess blue, your scan picture looks like my scan that I had at 12+6 earlier this week :) xx


----------



## Lh8609

Thanks chick x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing boy for you :) Good luck!!


----------



## Lh8609

Thanks! X


----------



## Lh8609

I am so nervous now!! X


----------



## mum2rugrats

This ones hard but I'm guessing boy xxx


----------



## mummy to 2

Hope u get what u wish for and look forward to your update &#128156;


----------



## Lh8609

Thx hun x


----------



## Unexpected212

My guess is boy :)


----------



## Lh8609

Thank u x


----------



## _jellybean_

blue


----------



## HappyAnjeL

hoping its a boy for you! This ones a hard one for me though and I suck at guessing so Im just going to leave it at that!


----------



## amytrisha

Guessing boy..
Good luck!


----------



## Lh8609

Well we swayed n prayed :blue: big reveal in 2.5 hours! Thanks for your guesses ill update you ASAP x


----------



## Lh8609

Gutted :/ she's healthy tho that's the main thing x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Sunshine.

Congrats! I have two daughters and they are so close, it's lovely! My scan picture looks just like yours, so I think I might be having baby girl number 3 xx


----------



## _jellybean_

yeah....looking back, your nub really does look pink. I think the little dot/fork threw me off, and make it look blue, but I'd bet if a tech looked at it, they could have told you it was pink:(. 

Did you get girl guesses at ingender? Just curious. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lh8609

Yeah mostly boy ones. One tech even said 100% sure boy. I feel like the most awful rotten person in the world for feeling the way I do right now. I should just be glad I've got a healthy happy baby. Feel so guilty x


----------



## capegirl7

Congrats on your little girl. It's okay to feel that way now and I'm sure very soon you will get excited about the idea of having two girls.


----------



## darcie

Girls are great! And they will be really close as they grow up. Main thing is she's healthy, there's a forum for people who aren't happy with the gender maybe you should look on there.


----------

